# Stallion for breeding



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

ok...........I was just messing around tonight looking at stallions that I might want to breed my filly to down the road...........if I decide to and I can afford to do it. It won't be for another three years minimum anyway, but anyone have an opinion on this fellow?? His name is Skip Premiere '98 15.3 AQHA Dream Horse ID: 1241381


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He has VERY thin legs for the size of his body and I just don't like them for some reason, not sure why though.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's another '03 AQHA 15.1h ..... Res. World Champion Open All-Around & Hi-Point Jr. Horse titles at the 2007 ABRA World Show, 2008 he earned the World Champion Amateur Working Cow Horse and Res World Champion Open Aged Halter Stallions titles.............Dream Horse ID: 1299358


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is built downhill, but I do like him better than the other one. Much better! What is he stud fee?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> Here's another '03 AQHA 15.1h ..... Res. World Champion Open All-Around & Hi-Point Jr. Horse titles at the 2007 ABRA World Show, 2008 he earned the World Champion Amateur Working Cow Horse and Res World Champion Open Aged Halter Stallions titles.............Dream Horse ID: 1299358



his owner is a member on this site.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool, which one?


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

His stud fee is $750...........I like how he moves and from the video I've seen he seems to have a super temperment!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He has some really nice babies too, if you go to their website.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> Here's another '03 AQHA 15.1h ..... Res. World Champion Open All-Around & Hi-Point Jr. Horse titles at the 2007 ABRA World Show, 2008 he earned the World Champion Amateur Working Cow Horse and Res World Champion Open Aged Halter Stallions titles.............Dream Horse ID: 1299358


 That is a stunning horse.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

the first i really don't like large barrel +small leg's = nervicula , i find his head doesn't suit his body either.

the second one is nice but down hill a bit


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I don't like the first one because he has "bird legs" and it looks to me like he may have teacup hooves. From his pedigree, it looks like he is a line bred Skipper W on both sides.  The second is a much better looking horse and has a better base. He is built to physically perform and it shows. Plus, I just love a good looking buckskin.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, the second one is very nice looking.  The 1st one yeah, his legs don't really match his body. :lol: I think the 2nd one is better, & has nicer confo.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

The second one definately. He is more balanced and is much heavier-boned. I like his length of body and masculine, but still balance, look.

lol- too many livestock reasons classes


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> Here's another '03 AQHA 15.1h ..... Res. World Champion Open All-Around & Hi-Point Jr. Horse titles at the 2007 ABRA World Show, 2008 he earned the World Champion Amateur Working Cow Horse and Res World Champion Open Aged Halter Stallions titles.............Dream Horse ID: 1299358


 
I love this one alot better than the other one. I think he is very beautiful


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> ok...........I was just messing around tonight looking at stallions that I might want to breed my filly to down the road...........if I decide to and I can afford to do it. It won't be for another three years minimum anyway, but anyone have an opinion on this fellow?? His name is Skip Premiere '98 15.3 AQHA Dream Horse ID: 1241381


Wow, I'm sorry, but there is absolutely nothing I like about this horse.
Not his legs, not his hip, not his back (or SERIOUS lack thereof), not his shoulder, neck, nor head.
I would defnately go with the second horse you've chosen.


----------

